# Proline Alfa Romeo



## SantozRey (Apr 17, 2005)

I was wondering... 

Is/Was this body discontinued ... #1460-00 Alfa Romeo 2.0 190mm ??


When was it discontinued? WHY?


thanx


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

*As luck would have it....*

I have one that I won at a race a couple of years ago  . Since I do not race sedan (love the longer run time, less maintenance, lower expense of 1/12 scale), it has been sitting in my basement. If you are interested we can make an arrangement.....


----------



## SantozRey (Apr 17, 2005)

....  ....
I was actually asking because I just saw 2 at my LHS. ON SALE! :dude:


----------



## planet honda (Dec 23, 2001)

Yes, this body has ben dicontinued. I think it was about this time last year that it was discontinued. I heard it had something to do with copy rights.


----------

